# Got any tips for carving??



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't start. It's addictive!:grin:

Seriously though, there are tons of great tutorials on youtube. Watch a few and then gradually implement the lessons as you ride. Start small with little heel-toe transitions and work your way up.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Lila.B said:


> Hey guys! So im a beginner to snowboarding and im having trouble with carving. I try so many times but I always end up falling on my butt. Do you guys have any tips for me?


Don't give up cause no matter how bruised your pride/ego/butt gets, it will all be worth it eventually. I LOVE my mittens with wrist guards and bet the armored shorts would be good as well. Only time you can get away with rocking butt padding so go for it :grin: I musthave fallen on my butt a cajillion times but am now quite awesome lol so I know u can get thru this if you want to.

Lila it's hard to give tips without more info cause we can't tell whats going wrong or what step u need help with.

Break things down into pieces and make yourself do one thing at a time (heel side and toe side separately ) till you have better control before trying to carve and put steps together? Bend those knees.

Edit: there's a beginner's video tutorial right on these forums, click forums > snowboarding lounge > tips tricks coaching > see red pinned threads at the top.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Lila.B said:


> Hey guys! So im a beginner to snowboarding and im having trouble with carving. I try so many times but I always end up falling on my butt. Do you guys have any tips for me?


Just to be accurate, you are not carving, you are trying to do turns - sliding turns as a beginner. Carving is an advanced form of riding where you are always riding the edge of the board.

My advice is to take a few lessons. And the padded shorts suggestion is a good one.:nerd:


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Just to be accurate, you are not carving, you are trying to do turns - sliding turns as a beginner. Carving is an advanced form of riding where you are always riding the edge of the board.
> 
> My advice is to take a few lessons. And the padded shorts suggestion is a good one.:nerd:


I completely agree with getting a lesson, starting is hard with just watching tutorials and without having someone watch you and correct your movement.
If you have a friend who snowboards for a while it can be as good as a lesson for starters if he can watch you ride and correct your movement.
But nevertheless, some basic tips:
1. Don't be stiff with your legs and body, be loose.
2. Bend your knees.
3. Put some pressure on the front leg when you turn.
4. Keep on falling  You won't learn without it...


----------



## Lila.B (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the advice! Im hoping the soon ill finally get it! Im pretty good on my heels its just on my toes that i always end up falling on my butt.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a lot of good information here on the forum as well as on the internet. 

My best advice is to bend your knees and lean forward a little. Put more weight on your front foot. Most of the time I see newbies lean backwards (more weight on the back leg)

Practice doing J turns, do one J turn on your heel edge then practice a J turn on your toe edge. Go across the mountain but look up at the hill to make sure it's clear.

Getting a lesson would help the most and will be quicker.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just ride more....it often takes weekend recreational riders....several years of 20+days/season to get to the point of actual carving.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Go faster and be smooth. Once you know you got it, it's the only way to ride.


----------

